# Snowdrift farm



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

The snowdrift farm supply co is closing- 50% off order. Too bad, they will be missed! Open till Dec 12th


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Thanks for the tip. I ordered some essential oils and bottles from them after reading your post.


----------



## mountainlaurel (Mar 5, 2010)

I tried to order oils from them this past week and could never get anyone to answer the phone and take my order. So I went and ordered from Columbus foods and I'm very happy with how fast my order came and the price.

I wanted to try their mesquite flour for shampoo bars. Maybe some other place will sell it.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow, they have been around for a long time---sorry to see rhem go.


----------



## mayfinn farm (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks so much for posting this...I have been searching for a couple hours for some jars for body butter and sugar scrubs.


----------

